# Listen To This!



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 16, 2008)

Dr. Betters has an Indian preacher giving testimony of the work going on among the Hindu's and the Muslims there. He tells of the persecutions and other things that christians deal with there. Be prepared to be challenged and have your heart stirred.

In His Grip (Dr. Charles Betters) - Today's Broadcast


----------

